# Concrete Slab "Honeycombing"



## segal (Mar 2, 2012)

After a little due diligence, I've found some varying internet opinions performing a google search regarding so-called "honeycombing" on concrete where forms are used and removed. Some contend this is "problem" while others state that it's purely cosmetic and to not worry about it becoming a structural issue. I'm having a house built down in SC and wondered if this is even an issue that I should bring up with my builder (see the attached picture of my slab). The honeycombing is only in one or two places like this around the monolithic slab. The slab looks smooth around the majority of the sides, but some areas show this gravely / pebbly look. These areas will soon be covered in brick, so maybe it's a non issue, but I wanted to get an expert opinion on whether or not I should even bother to bring it up and risk sounding like a one of "those customers" who complains when a single nail looks to be out of place! Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

segal said:


> After a little due diligence, I've found some varying internet opinions performing a google search regarding so-called "honeycombing" on concrete where forms are used and removed. Some contend this is "problem" while others state that it's purely cosmetic and to not worry about it becoming a structural issue. I'm having a house built down in SC and wondered if this is even an issue that I should bring up with my builder (see the attached picture of my slab). The honeycombing is only in one or two places like this around the monolithic slab. The slab looks smooth around the majority of the sides, but some areas show this gravely / pebbly look. These areas will soon be covered in brick, so maybe it's a non issue, but I wanted to get an expert opinion on whether or not I should even bother to bring it up and risk sounding like a one of "those customers" who complains when a single nail looks to be out of place! Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


It is cosmetic I would just get a sack of portland Cement and just trowl it in smooth and it won't know its there.


----------



## segal (Mar 2, 2012)

Nailbags said:


> It is cosmetic I would just get a sack of portland Cement and just trowl it in smooth and it won't know its there.


Thanks Nailbags! I've been obsessing about this for a while now. Since it is going to be covered in brick, I doubt the builder will trowel any paste in there since it won't even be visible. Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

I have always patched those types of things up even if it were going to be covered up. But that is me.


----------



## segal (Mar 2, 2012)

Nailbags said:


> I have always patched those types of things up even if it were going to be covered up. But that is me.


I agree, I would like to see it patched, but could there be any real issue in just leaving it because I'm sure it's already been bricked over. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Patching it won't gain anything, I wouldn't be concerned about it at all. If anything, honeycomb can be evidence that they poured the slab at a desirable slump.


----------



## segal (Mar 2, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Patching it won't gain anything, I wouldn't be concerned about it at all. If anything, honeycomb can be evidence that they poured the slab at a desirable slump.


Your response makes me feel much better, and it's time to hang up my hat on obsessing over it. Thanks so much


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Structurally I wouldn't worry, but if you are in a freeze zone and it is in an area where water could accumulate it could freeze and burst. If brick is being installed over the void, mortar could fill the void and solve that problem.


----------



## segal (Mar 2, 2012)

jiju1943 said:


> Structurally I wouldn't worry, but if you are in a freeze zone and it is in an area where water could accumulate it could freeze and burst. If brick is being installed over the void, mortar could fill the void and solve that problem.


This home is being built down South so no worries about freeze / thaw like I used to have up North :thumbsup:


----------

